# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El PP valenciano estudia un plan para resucitar el trasvase del Ebro

## sergi1907

La propuesta cambiaría las cuencas actuales por tres grandes ámbitos: Mediterráneo, Atlántico y Cantábrico. Estarían permitidos los trasvases internos.

El PP valenciano parece que sigue sin renunciar a apostar por el trasvase del Ebro. El líder regional del partido, Francisco Camps, presentará en los próximos días una nueva propuesta de modelo hídrico en la que cabría un trasvase del Ebro a Levante, según ha informado la prensa levantina. Todo el plan pasa por saltarse la actual ley de Aguas, reconsiderar las directivas europeas y crear un nuevo modelo donde se obviase la interpretación actual del principio de unidad de cuenca. Hay que recordar que Camps ha realizado de forma reiterada declaraciones apostando por nuevos planes hidrológicos «para que toda España tenga la misma agua en cantidad y calidad». En su nueva ofensiva iría otra vez con el apoyo del Gobierno murciano, que preside Ramón Luis Valcárcel.

De acuerdo con lo que se va conociendo de la propuesta, la gestión hídrica se centralizaría en tres grandes entes, cada uno de los cuáles sería responsable de la vertiente mediterránea, la atlántica y la cantábrica, respectivamente. Y dentro de ellos, las normas serían lo suficientemente laxas como para que todos los planes trasvasistas levantinos pudiesen ser una realidad. Según se ha explicado, este plan, que no tiene fecha de presentación, sería la plataforma que usaría Camps para volver al escenario nacional con algo diferente al caso Gürtel.


«Cambiar el mapa del agua»

La candidata del PSOE al Gobierno aragonés, Eva Almunia, denunció que el PP de Valencia y Murcia «quieren cambiar el mapa del agua en España y constituir tres cuencas para poderse saltar todos los condicionantes y trasvasar el agua sin ningún problema».

Almunia afirmó además que preguntaría a la candidata del PP en Aragón» (en referencia a Luisa Fernanda Rudi) «si estaría dispuesta a ceder la gestión de la cuenca del Ebro al Levante».

A la espera de que Camps presente su plan, está aún por ver cómo se lo tomará el PP nacional. Esta formación deberá afrontar en las próximas semanas la eleboración de los programas autonómicos y municipales. En las últimas elecciones, el trasvase del Ebro ya se cayó de las reivindicaciones programáticas del PP, pero esta vez habrá que ver si Camps consigue imponer su posición.

El surrealismo de la propuesta hídrica del PP valenciano llega también al punto de que, según se ha informado, Camps estaría buscando el apoyo de la canciller alemana, Angela Merkel. Según se informa, Camps pretende vender a Alemania que con el trasvase del Ebro se acabarían las inundanciones en ese país que, según estudios que manejaría el PP valenciano, estarían relacionadas con el problema de sequía que hay en parte de España.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago..._del_ebro.html

----------


## Luján

> La propuesta cambiaría las cuencas actuales por tres grandes ámbitos: Mediterráneo, Atlántico y Cantábrico. Estarían permitidos los trasvases internos.
> 
> El PP valenciano parece que sigue sin renunciar a apostar por el trasvase del Ebro. El líder regional del partido, Francisco Camps, presentará en los próximos días una nueva propuesta de modelo hídrico en la que cabría un trasvase del Ebro a Levante, según ha informado la prensa levantina. Todo el plan pasa por saltarse la actual ley de Aguas, reconsiderar las directivas europeas y crear un nuevo modelo donde se obviase la interpretación actual del principio de unidad de cuenca. Hay que recordar que Camps ha realizado de forma reiterada declaraciones apostando por nuevos planes hidrológicos «para que toda España tenga la misma agua en cantidad y calidad». En su nueva ofensiva iría otra vez con el apoyo del Gobierno murciano, que preside Ramón Luis Valcárcel.
> 
> De acuerdo con lo que se va conociendo de la propuesta, la gestión hídrica se centralizaría en tres grandes entes, cada uno de los cuáles sería responsable de la vertiente mediterránea, la atlántica y la cantábrica, respectivamente. Y dentro de ellos, las normas serían lo suficientemente laxas como para que todos los planes trasvasistas levantinos pudiesen ser una realidad. Según se ha explicado, este plan, que no tiene fecha de presentación, sería la plataforma que usaría Camps para volver al escenario nacional con algo diferente al caso Gürtel.
> 
> 
> «Cambiar el mapa del agua»
> 
> ...


Vaya cantidad de chorradas (y esta vez no va por los periodistas)!!

No me creo nada que las inundaciones en Alemania estén relacionadas con las sequías de España. Bueno sí, están relacionadas porque son dos consecuencias de la misma causa, pero para nada la sequía es consecuencia de la inundación.

Por otro lado, para los amantes del Tajo sería una "buena noticia" que se creara este mapa, ya que si sólo estuvieran permitidos los trasvases entre vertientes el del Tajo (que se supone desemboca en el Atlántico) dejaría de estarlo

La unificación de cuencas hidrográficas en vertientes tiene cierto sentido en cuanto a que todas las cuencas de una vertiente suelen estar relacionadas en cuanto a climatología en general, pero para nada deberían considerarse como una sola unidad hidrológica. Siguiendo el criterio climatológico, la división debería ser no de tres, sino de seis vertientes, a saber:


CantábricaAtlántica este (toda la vertiente atlántica de Galicia, Duero y Tajo)Atlántica sur (todas las vertientes en el Golfo de Cádiz)Mediterránea sur (todos las cuencas vertientes al mar de Alborán)Levante o Mediterránea oeste (todas las cuencas mediterráneas desde el cabo de Palos hasta Vinaroz)Ebro y Mediterránea noroeste (Ebro y cuencas internas de Cataluña)

La separación de éstas últimas se debería a que el Ebro y las cuencas internas de Cataluña reciben las aguas de los Pirineos, con una climatología totalmente diferente a las cuencas de, por ejemplo, Palancia, Túria, Júcar, Segura y compañía.

----------


## Salut

Tanto que se llena esta gente la boca de "constitucionalismo", y ahora resulta que abogan por pasarse por el forro la Constitución  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cantarin

Hola Compis

El sábado leyendo la prensa encontré a Cospedal diciendo que el PP hizo un gran plan hidrológico y que volverá a restablecerlo, así que no me extraña que Camps ponga ahora otro frente y lo matice. La cuestión es que no se enteran de que aquello era una barbaridad, esperemos que haya alguien que les de una dosis de realidad y sentido común, porque sino iremos a peor, ya no solo el Tajo tocado sino que tocará al ebro ahora.

Luján, 




> Por otro lado, para los amantes del Tajo sería una "buena noticia" que se creara este mapa, ya que si sólo estuvieran permitidos los trasvases entre vertientes el del Tajo (que se supone desemboca en el Atlántico) dejaría de estarlo


Yo soy defensor y amante del Tajo, pero no es una buena noticia porque lo que no quiero para mí no lo quiero para otros, no se arregla el problema con cambiarlo de sitio. La sobredimensiada huerta levantina acaba no solo con el tajo, sino con el ebro y con todo lo que les lleven si no arreglan antes el redimensionar a la realidad y posiblidades los regadios de aquella zona.

Que el Tajo descansaría, puede ser, pero no es la solución para el tajo, tiene otras como la mejora de la depuración.

Lo que me encanta es la división que has hecho, creo que son una buena demarcación de zonas. ¡Ojalá lo tuvieran en cuenta!

Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Sinceramente pienso que todo dependerá de los resultados electorales que saque cada uno en las próximas elecciones generales.

Si este partido saca mayoría absoluta, seguirá adelante con este proyecto. En cambio si necesita pactar posiblemente se quede en algo diferente.

----------


## perdiguera

> Sinceramente pienso que todo dependerá de los resultados electorales que saque cada uno en las próximas elecciones generales.
> 
> Si este partido saca mayoría absoluta, seguirá adelante con este proyecto. En cambio si necesita pactar posiblemente se quede en algo diferente.


Efectívamente.
Poderoso caballero es don voto.
Y mucho más don escaño.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Compis

Totalmente de acuerdo.

El voto pesa, pero con 176 escaños en la carrera de San Jerónimo, las cosas se ven desde otro punto, podrá aprobar lo que crea conveniente sin sobresaltos.

Esperemos que ante todo reine la cordura y el sentido comun por el bien de España y de nuestros rios. Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

¿sentido comun? ¡¡pues no pedis nada vosotros!!
Todos sabemos lo que ocurre con el Tajo y los acuerdos con Portugal sobre el caudal que debe llegar a tierras vecinas.
¡pasan olipicamente de las necesidades de los rios y de las comunidades! cada uno va a su apaño.
Como dice el otro: ¡madrecita, que me quede como estaba!

----------


## cantarin

Ben Amar

Digo yo que en algún momento les entrará la cordura, aunque sea a base de multazos de la UE, aunque sea a base de manifestaciones de gente para decir que es un salvajada...

Ayer vi un debate sobre el Trasvase Tajo-Segura y desde luego hubo muchos datos y personas que han estado en Aragon, Cataluña, CLM y han visto unas necesidades no cubieras y en Valencia, Murcia y Almeria donde lo que ha habido ha sido especulación pura y dura y donde se han montando un chiringuito con un agua que está a 300 km. Espero que todo esos datos sirvan para que la gente se cosque de como esta el patio, que hay que usar la racionalidad y el sentido común.

Que no sucede así, pues... nada pagaremos multas y pasaremos sed...

saludos.

----------

